
California skies glow orange as wildfires continue – in pictures - bookofjoe
https://www.theguardian.com/world/gallery/2020/sep/09/california-skies-glow-orange-as-wildfires-continue-in-pictures
======
oregontechninja
Oregon is right there too. It's the whole western US coast. Fiance and I left
Salem just in case, we should be able to return today.

